# Adirondak Chair Plan



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is a plan for an Adirondack chair Thanks to the *Pinterest* web site











__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/211174962974258/


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy do the plans look reasonable, no obvious errors?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Don't know Mark, it came in on an email, I haven't studied it.
You might find a contact on the web site if you look deeper, that's all I can suggest.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Always wanted to make one, maybe this will get the finger out for me. Thanks Grumpy.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

If you search for a "Jake Chair" or "Jakes Chair" you'll find some great plans for Adirondack chair. I've built 2 sets of 2 so far with foot stools. The plans are complete with step by step instructions.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy chair making Bob.
Thanks Dan that should help anyone who wants to make one.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for sharing


----------

